# Rotary table here with plates but will not turn when handle is turned and no instructions at all



## Armor (Jul 21, 2012)

Any help on setting this thing up?

Table will not turn with handle, it moves about 180 degrees but table just stays there.:whistle:

I emailed Grizzly to see what they say, but as of yet no reply.

This one here, came all put together , some cosmetic damage from shipping as not enough of packing peanuts in the box.

And what looks like a threaded hole on the bottom with nothing in it.

Pictures can be put up if needed.

Thanks a bunch

Jeff

The table in question.


http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Rotary-Table-w-Indexing/H5940


----------



## xalky (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the 6" version of that table. Theres a knob to engage and disengage the threads for when you want to rapidly turn the table manually. Check out this 6" PDF  http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1049_m.pdf  for a clue. I haven't used mine in a while, so i forgot how it works exactly. Pay particular attention to knob #3 on page 8. )


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 21, 2012)

Make sure you've unlocked the table and engage the gear, it should turn easily then!


----------



## Armor (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys after taking off the dividing plate stuff and using the included handle which fit like crap.
:rofl:
I tried it again with the plate and no change a Call to grizzly and sending a sticker to put on and return.

POS really as even the regular handle which has a key way in it ,but the shaft to which it mounts is some sort of metal blob looks like a real bad Tack from welding.


I give it 1 star so don't buy this thing I guess stuck with the 4 " without dividing plates but at least it looks better , handle wobbles so much unreal.:angry:

Jeff




:lmao:


----------



## xalky (Jul 21, 2012)

The 6" version that I have is actually pretty darn good. I bought it about a yr ago.


----------



## Armor (Jul 22, 2012)

Well after looking a little closer at it I got the table to turn wobbly but turns a lot of lash in it.

On using the dividing plates can be done if the handle with the lock pin is loosened and you can rotate the table.

Does that make sense?

Maybe if I take pics somebody can help before I send it back.

I received the return label thru my email address.

So what do you all say?

Up to looking at it thru some pics?

Jeff


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 22, 2012)

Armor said:


> Up to looking at it thru some pics?
> 
> Jeff



Like you even had to ask???


----------



## Armor (Jul 22, 2012)

Here are some pics of what I am talking about.
It looks like the round piece engages but it does not.

Any hints on it and thanks I know hard to deal with Noobs:rofl:

Jeff


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 22, 2012)

Send it back!  Not only does it look like that screw has been beaten with a hammer it also looks a bit bent (may be just the pic though).  With the screw looking that way who knows what kind of horrors are on the inside.

-Ron


----------



## Armor (Jul 23, 2012)

:rofl:  One more time guys think I might keep it and work around it's flaws a great way to start the learning process.

Think I might just order a flat aluminum bar from here and machine it to change out the chrome one which is the problem , and if need be to machine another lock for the shaft.



What better way to learn the proess then to fix the tools.

From here.

http://www.speedymetals.com/pc-2229-8351-18-x-2-12-6061-t6511-aluminum-extruded.aspx


Jeff


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm all up for fixing tools - Except in one case - when they were purchased new and are under warranty - and something obviously isn't right.

I'd send it back and have it replaced and/or refunded in this case.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 23, 2012)

That truly looks like a piece of junk. Who was the fool who buffed the plate until the holes are all dubbed over? And WHY???


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 23, 2012)

Given the cosmetic, not to mention the functional issues you have, I'd never have any confidence in the parts that came off of it. No question, I'd return it for refund NOT credit, to send a message to the reseller. If that is typical, and representative of the product they sell, and I expect it is, I'd have nothing to do with them at all.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 23, 2012)

The insides of the holes may be o.k.(if they are accurately spaced!!),but the surface of the plate,and the edges of the countersinks have been buffed to death,and the surfaces are not flat at all. I would not want my stuff to look like that. It looks like it was made in a cave by an Arab in 1903 (when they used to hand file copies of British guns out of stolen railroad rails).


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 23, 2012)

george wilson said:


> The insides of the holes may be o.k.(if they are accurately spaced!!),but the surface of the plate,and the edges of the countersinks have been buffed to death,and the surfaces are not flat at all. I would not want my stuff to look like that. It looks like it was made in a cave by an Arab in 1903 (when they used to hand file copies of British guns out of stolen railroad rails).



That sort of thing may be taken somewhat as a joke these days, but I saw a video a while back of a guy in India making a lathe leadscrew with a file!


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 23, 2012)

Somewhere somehow, someone had to make the very first anything????


----------



## Armor (Jul 23, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> That sort of thing may be taken somewhat as a joke these days, but I saw a video a while back of a guy in India making a lathe leadscrew with a file!



Did he have it between his feet while doing it.

I saw how they do that and 7 and 8 year olds doing it.

Okay then Will pack up and send back.

Does look like a used table right off the bat.

This I guess from China as Grizzly.

Dang it.

Thanks all.

Jeff


----------

